# Italy's new Defence Minister an Admiral



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2011)

> Adm. Giampaolo Di Paola, the former Italian military chief of staff, has been named Italy's new defense minister, replacing Ignazio La Russa.
> 
> Di Paola will form part of a Cabinet named on Nov. 16 by Mario Monti, the former EU commissioner who has been tasked with forming a new Italian government after the resignation over the weekend of Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> ...


defensenews.com, 16 Nov 11


----------



## FoverF (18 Nov 2011)

Terrible idea. 

That would be like us having a Minister for Indian Affairs and Northern Development who is actually Native and/or from the north!!

Madness!!


----------



## toninigr (24 Nov 2011)

Giampaolo Di Paola


----------

